# ATTENTION !!!!!  KNOW THE FACTS ABOUT CoronaVirusOutbreak.....!!!!!



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

*WORLD HEALTH ORGANIZATION*








						World Health Organization (WHO)
					

The United Nations agency working to promote health, keep the world safe and serve the vulnerable.




					www.who.int
				




*UNITED STATES CENTER FOR DISEASE CONTROL*








						CDC Works 24/7
					

CDC works 24/7 saving lives and protecting people.




					www.cdc.gov
				




*CALIFORNIA CENTER FOR DISEASE CONTROL*




__





						CDPH Home
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov
				




*#CoronavirusOutbreak*





						News about #coronavirusoutbreak on Twitter
					

2h ago @ndtv tweeted: "Rahul Gandhi sends sanitizers, masks, so.." - read what others are saying and join the conversation.




					twitter.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

*WHAT TO PREPARE FOR.........*









						One-page beginner's guide to COVID-19
					

See exactly what to buy if you're not already prepared, the latest rational news, scenario models, and more.




					theprepared.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

*POSTERS ON THIS SITE NEED TO STOP WITH THE NEGATIVITY AND PASS
THIS INFORMATION FORWARD.....THE NEXT TWO TO FOUR WEEKS ARE 
VERY CRITICAL AS SOCCER TOURNAMENTS AND SELECT GAMES DO
HAVE PHYSICAL INTERACTION WITH LARGE GROUPS OF HUMANS......!!!!!*

*JUST BE PREPARED AND DO NOT BECOME SCARED !!!!!!

USE COMMON SENSE AND DO NOT SPREAD FALSE INFORMATION.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

*The following are the common methods of water purification.*

*1. Boiling. This is a reliable way to purify water. ...
2. Use of Iodine solution, tablets or crystals. This is an effective and more convenient method. ...
3. Use chlorine drops. Chlorine has the ability to kill bacteria in water. ...
4. Use water filter. ...*
*5. Use Ultraviolet Light.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

*BASIC FOOD SOURCES TO KEEP AT HOME FOR EMERGENCIES 

The list includes:*

*Peanut butter.*
*Whole wheat crackers (consider vacuum packing to prolong freshness)*
*Nuts and trail mix.*
*Cereal.*
*Power bars and granola bars.*
*Dried fruit.*
*Canned meat such as tuna, salmon, chicken and turkey.*
*Canned vegetables such as beans, carrots and peas.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *BASIC FOOD SOURCES TO KEEP AT HOME FOR EMERGENCIES
> 
> The list includes:*
> 
> ...


Prepper? Where is your water source?


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Prepper? Where is your water source?



*This thread is information, you can take or leave it.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *This thread is information, you can take or leave it.*


Anyone who would take a clue from you is clueless and would remain so.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone who would take a clue from you is clueless and would remain so.


*I'm not a Lemming like YOU...
I'm a LEADER who thinks FREELY....

Again...Take it or leave it...The information is Factual/Truthful.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I'm not a Lemming like YOU...
> I'm a LEADER who thinks FREELY....
> 
> Again...Take it or leave it...The information is Factual/Truthful.*


Yeah, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, keep telling yourself that.


*Pay Attention......I do, so should you.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2020)

*China is NOT telling the TRUTH !*
*
The REAL number of deaths is NOT 500 or so......

It appears to be somewhere around 25,000 if not a lot more....

There burning the bodies without identifying ..............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *China is NOT telling the TRUTH !*
> *
> The REAL number of deaths is NOT 500 or so......
> 
> ...


And you get your information from where?


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And you get your information from where?



*WHERE THEY TELL THE TRUTH.


...................................................................*


*Wuhan Finishes Second Coronavirus Hospital, Denies Reports About Doctor's Death *


                by Tyler Durden    

                Thu, 02/06/2020 - 13:03



*Summary:*

Beijing completes second coronavirus hospital in Wuhan
 
Wuhan hospital denies that doctor who was one of first to warn about virus died on Thursday
 
Economists warn China faces difficult dilemma in deciding when workers should return to work
 
Total cases eclipses 28,000 as death toll climbs to 567
 
Taiwan halts visas for citizens of Macau and Hong Kong
 
Germany confirms 13th case
* * *
*Update (1230ET):* Beijing has finished construction on the  second coronavirus hospital in Wuhan - so hopefully more of the desperate patients stuck dying in their homes might soon have a bed at a public facility where their treatment can be overseen by doctors.


Chinese state media said the Leishenshan hospital, which will join the Huoshenshan hospital that opened Monday, will provide 1,600 beds and be staffed by 2,000 medical personnel. The project took roughly ten days.

As we reminded readers earlier, the WHO appears to have gladly taken up the task of backing up Beijing's propaganda. But on Thursday, it confirmed a bit of bad news, saying that the doctor who was punished for his early warnings about the outbreak had succumbed to the virus. Now, Wuhan Central Hospital is denying that Li Wenliang, one of eight doctors who was punished by local police for his warnings, has died.
Instead, they said he was alive, but in critical condition, according to SCMP.


> "In the fight against the pneumonia epidemic of the new coronavirus infection, our hospital's ophthalmologist Li Wenliang was unfortunately infected. He is currently in critical condition and we are trying our best to resuscitate him," it said in its official Weibo account.


Li, 34, an ophthalmologist at the Wuhan Central Hospital, was found to be infected with coronavirus on Saturday.


> *"We are very sorry to hear the loss of any frontline worker who is committed to care for patients...we should celebrate his life and mourn his death with his colleagues,"* said Michael Ryan, director of the World Health Organisation's health emergencies programme, said during a briefing on Thursday.


With Citadel's Ken Griffin becoming the latest to warn about supply chain disruptions related to the virus, Beijing is facing a difficult choice when it comes to deciding when workers should return to their desks or assembly lines.
In a separate SCMP story, economist Lu Zhengwei said allowing the workforce to return to their jobs was crucial both for supporting the economy and ultimately ending the epidemic.


> "It’s obviously desirable for employers who are now paying rent, salaries and social welfare for their employees, for nothing in return," he said, adding that most small and medium enterprises in China could only last about a month in the current situation.


Meanwhile, a handful of new deaths have been confirmed by the SCMP:

As the death toll climbs, doctors told the NYT that the number of deaths and cases are likely being undercounted.


> Many doctors believe that the number of deaths and infections are undercounted because hospitals and laboratories are under severe strain to test for the virus. Local officials in Hubei, the center of the outbreak, have called on health care workers to speed up the process.


As we reported below, there have been many anecdotal reports about sick people being turned away by hospitals in Wuhan.
Advisory firm Oxford Economics has lowered its growth outlook for China to 5.4% in 2020, down from 6%, and Goldman analysts believe the outbreak will ultimately shave 2 percentage points off global GDP by the time it's all said and done.
Earlier, Taiwan halted visas for citizens of Hong Kong and Macau, saying on Thursday that it would suspend its online and landing visa services indefinitely for Hong Kong and Macau citizens, while non-citizens of Hong Kong and Macau with a history of travel to mainland China, Hong Kong or Macau would also be barred from visiting Taiwan. These measures will no doubt further infuriate Beijing, which has lashed out against "fearmongering" abroad.
"Beginning [midnight Thursday], we will suspend online and landing visa application services" until further notice, announced Chiu Chui-cheng, vice-chairman of Taiwan’s Mainland Affairs Council, which sets the island’s policies towards mainland China.
They're also temporarily banning cruise ships from docking - can't say we blame them.
In other news, Germany has confirmed its 13th coronavirus case, a case we imagine will also be found to be a human-to-human infection.
* * *
*Update (1100ET):* Is this the WHO's "Mission Accomplished?"
During a press conference in Switzerland Thursday evening, Dr. Tedros, the WHO's director-general, thanked the Gates Foundation (which committed $100 million) and Japan (which contributed $10 million) for answering the organization's call for more funding to help suppress the coronavirus outbreak that has now claimed more than 560 lives, mostly in China. He also claimed that the number of new and suspected cases is finally starting to slow, a sign that the outbreak could be subsiding, and that the China-led response has been a success.
Though researchers have already mapped the virus's DNA and are already working on a remedy, there is still a lot we don't know about the virus, Dr. Tedros said. We don't know where it came from (though there are theories) and we don't 100% understand how it spreads. There are also many tools we don't have, like a vaccine, that will hopefully soon be developed. In effect, "we're shadow-boxing with the virus," Dr. Tedros said. "We need to bring it into the light."
The organization continued to sidestep questions about China's censorship and its initial reluctance to share information about the outbreak with the international community.
Responding to a reporter's question, the WHO rep confirmed that the doctor who was one of the first to detect the virus before being ignored and eventually sickened has now died.
Dr. Li Wenliang, the Chinese whistleblower doctor who warned the public about the outbreak back in December, succumbed to the virus in Wuhan on Thursday, the WHO said.
* * *
Thousands of athletes around the world breathed a sigh of relief on Thursday when Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe confirmed that the Summer Olympics in Tokyo won't be delayed. *Then again, if the outbreak continues to worsen in Japan and the broader region, who is going to want to come if they don't feel safe?*
As the second week of global pandemic panic comes to a close, China, increasingly frustrated that their ruse with the WHO didn't manage to calm the international community, *again registered its "strong objections" to the growing number of travel bans directed at its citizens.*



*It's ALWAYS GOOD to have more info !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2020)

The warning followed a decision by Taiwan's health authority to ban all international cruise ships from docking at the island from Thursday as the number of suspected outbreaks aboard cruise ships grows.
The global death toll has ticked higher, reaching 566 overnight, *while the total number of confirmed cases has broken above 28,000 to 28,384.*


More than a dozen countries have imposed some kind of restriction on foreigners who have recently visited China. Within China, images of police clad in hazmat suites and touting infrared thermometers have become frighteningly common. Many airlines cancelled passenger routes to China, and some are extending those cancellations out to March or April.


> *"China is strongly concerned and dissatisfied," *said a spokeswoman for China's Foreign Ministry. "We hope relevant countries will bear in mind overall relations and people’s interests and resume normal operation of flights to guarantee normal people-to-people exchange and cooperation."
> *"I must stress that certain countries’ ill-advised decisions to suspend flights to and from China are neither cool-headed nor rational,"* she added.


But while Beijing tries to spin the narrative to accuse other countries of racism, some brave journalists have shared the stories of families brave - or foolish - enough to speak out against the regime.
*NEVER MISS THE NEWS THAT MATTERS MOST*
ZEROHEDGE DIRECTLY TO YOUR INBOX
Receive a daily recap featuring a curated list of must-read stories.

One resident of Wuhan who has been stuck in the city since the quarantine told the BBC that his uncle died in a quarantine because of supply shortages.
The image of life in Wuhan is every bit as bad as the most chilling conspiracies would have you believe.


> *"My uncle actually died in one of the quarantine points because there are no medical facilities for people with severe symptoms. *I really hope my father can get some proper treatment but no-one is in contact with us or helping us at the moment."
> "I got in touch with community workers several times, but the response I got was, 'there's no chance of us getting a bed in the hospital.'"


Beijing, which just announced a spate of new treatment-related projects in Wuhan and the surrounding area, seemingly can't get beds online fast enough. Because the government is literally condemns some elderly patients to die in their homes.


> But for people like us, we can't even get a bed now, let alone get one in the new hospitals.
> If we follow the government's guidelines, the only place we can go now is to those quarantine points. But if we went, what happened to my uncle would then happen to dad.
> *So we'd rather die at home.*


Many are saying that if they knew authorities would lock down Wuhan last week, they would have left for the holiday earlier.


> What I want to say is, if I knew they were going to lock down the city on 23 January, I would have definitely taken my whole family out, because there's no help here.
> If we were somewhere else, there might be hope. I don't know whether people like us, who listened to the government and stayed in Wuhan, made the right decision or not.


In news from outside China, Indonesia is reportedly planning to build a quarantine center on an uninhabited island to isolate coronavirus victims, even though Indonesia has yet to record a single case of the virus, though 243 have been quarantined on the island of Natuna.
Across the globe, health officials are racing to develop treatments and testing methods for the virus. Wuhan, ground zero of the outbreak, opened an emergency test laboratory on Wednesday to begin human trials.

Over in Hong Kong, a top public health official has declared a community outbreak, according to the SCMP. 
A day after the city government revealed that it would impose a mandatory 14-day quarantine on anybody crossing into Hong Kong from China, the city government has provided some more details on how it will combat the crisis. Most of the new cases in the city are being caused by human-to-human transmission. Six people have been diagnosed with the coronavirus over the past few days, five of whom had not left the city recently. Of the 21 cases in total, eight are believed to have no travel history relevant to the coronavirus.
Circling back to the mainland, local authorities in the city of Tianjin announced on Thursday that it would ban the exit and entry of its villages and compounds, becoming the latest city to essentially quarantine its entire population. Over in Wuhan, authorities are now demanding that all residents report their temperatures at least once per day.
So, that's 60+ million people under quarantine in China. And though the pace of new cases in the country has slowed slightly, the virus is accelerating, especially in Asia.


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2020)

*PAAAAAANDEMIC...........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *PAAAAAANDEMIC...........*


Your handlers certainly have you wound up tight.


----------



## nononono (Feb 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your handlers certainly have you wound up tight.


*No " Handlers " here Husky Poo....*

*I handle the TRUTH without coercion and independently....


Put your thinking cap on Husky Poo......*



*Q. What is one of the by products of burning large amounts of human bodies 
( Organic Matter )....*








*A. Sulfur Dioxide Gas...

That's Wuhan city and the perimeter around it....
That's unusually large detectable amounts of Sulfur Dioxide Gas 
being emitted from the area....

The dead body count is above 50,000 and climbing, disposal by cremation 
has already been confirmed.

1.5 million confirmed cases of nCoV in China alone.
400 million living on lock down...
14.4 million were added to that over all number last night in Chengdu.
That brings the total to 
414.4 million in China.
Just a little under 1/3 of Chinas TOTAL population.....

1.386 Billion Approx Population of China in 2017 

Somethings you just cannot hide from the rest of society on the planet..!


Quote from a cremation site :*

" In addition to harmless compounds such as water vapor, emissions include carbon dioxide, carbon monoxide, nitrogen oxide, *sulphur dioxide*, hydrogen chloride gas, hydrogen fluoride, mercury vapour . Organic compounds such as benzenes, furans, acetone are also emitted and these react with the hydrogen chloride and hydrogen fluoride under combustion conditions to form polychlorinated dibenzodioxins (PCDDs) and polychlorinated dibenzofurans (PCDFs) both of which are carcinogens. A study by the Cremation Association of North America has found that filtering crematorium fumes has little effect on the toxins released.  However, when compared to yearly toxin release world wide, crematoriums contribute only a very small fraction of harmful compounds or greenhouse gases.  "


*->* https://www.calgarymemorial.com/effect-of-cremation-on-environment.html


----------



## nononono (Feb 9, 2020)

*Cases now even higher than I posted...................*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Cases now even higher than I posted...................*


I'm certainly glad we have you to keep us posted.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm certainly glad we have you to keep us posted.


*You should be, you scoffed at my info when initially posted.

Now you are that much more informed than the general public
who are NOW reacting like YOU did when I first posted the info.

Take the Cruise ship off of Japan...that is a an easy percentage 
case of the spread and how it will affect a population in close 
quarters.....

Quarantined passengers on the Diamond Princess. 
Started 1 week ago ( 7 days )
Stated quarantine time for " nCoV " 14 - 28 days 
( Initial time was listed at 14 days, that's out the window now )
3600 occupants. 2/10/2020
136 infected as of Mon am 2/10/2020

136/3600 x 100% = 3.777777 %

400 million quarantined in China ( Number as of last night )

3.777777 % of 400 million = 15,111,080 million are infected in China
That's if I go by the number released from China....and use the % petri
dish called ( Diamond Princess )

There are no deaths that I have seen on the Diamond Princess as of yet....
But the model released and compared by the Sulfur Dioxide emissions 
witnessed on the air quality image shows a completely different reality.

The " Burned " bodies count has to be close to 60,000 - 80,000 by now
in just the Wuhan district....

And with it now an airborne virus......this is all just the tip of the iceberg.

China fuckin around with Bioweapons grade Virus and it got loose....
Either deliberately or by accident and their " Pride " got in the way and
now it's a full throttle Pandemic.... 


None of this is any " Laughing " matter you Liberal posters......just heed my*
*advice when playing in large groups......No one is showing the symptoms 
while they are 100% infectious....
*
*







*


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2020)

*Just remember this equation :*










*The " Green " line is reality !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2020)

*The TRUTH will come out and the WORLD will KNOW CHINA LIES LIKE 
ADAM SCHIFF for BRAINS.......!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The TRUTH will come out and the WORLD will KNOW CHINA LIES LIKE
> ADAM SCHIFF for BRAINS.......!!!*


More Americans have died from the flu this flu season then all those who have the coronavirus total.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More Americans have died from the flu this flu season then all those who have the coronavirus total.


*Liberal Talking Point you are regurgitating.....*
*
You keep telling yourself that....I posted the percentages.
You just keep that head of yours up the Donkeys waste chute, remember ....... *
*Luck is where careful preparation meets opportunity.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Liberal Talking Point you are regurgitating.....*
> *
> You keep telling yourself that....I posted the percentages.
> You just keep that head of yours up the Donkeys waste chute, remember ....... *
> *Luck is where careful preparation meets opportunity.*


More people die from guns every 2 weeks in America (1,340) than coronavirus in China (1,016).


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More people die from guns every 2 weeks in America (1,340) than coronavirus in China (1,016).



*And why is that.....?*

*You're regurgitating stats that bear no correlation to the nCov Pandemic.....None.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *And why is that.....?
> 
> You're regurgitating stats that bear no correlation to the nCov Pandemic.....None.*


No one is learning anything from you or are even reading your BS . . . except me pushing your oh so sensitive buttons. Just like t you are a snowflake.


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one is learning anything from you or are even reading your BS . . . except me pushing your oh so sensitive buttons. Just like t you are a snowflake.



*Why don't YOU take a poll and find out if YOU are right or wrong......*

*I'll wager I've informed a few......*


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2020)

T says it will go away when the weather warms up.  I don't know if he means the upcoming Spring by that, or climate change.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2020)

espola said:


> T says it will go away when the weather warms up.  I don't know if he means the upcoming Spring by that, or climate change.


I just wish he would go away. He can now make a fine profit from his bozo brigade, maybe open a trump world?  Trump tv, trump steaks, trump airlines, trump university . . . oh yeah, wait, no, he already failed at all that.


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I just wish he would go away. He can now make a fine profit from his bozo brigade, maybe open a trump world?  Trump tv, trump steaks, trump airlines, trump university . . . oh yeah, wait, no, he already failed at all that.


Now that he has moved to Florida, he can start another fake charity and steal from that one also.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Now that he has moved to Florida, he can start another fake charity and steal from that one also.


Yeah, maybe start a fake children's hospital.


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2020)

espola said:


> T says it will go away when the weather warms up.  I don't know if he means the upcoming Spring by that, or climate change.



*Stop targeting the President and look at San Diego UCSD and what just happened with the CDC...!
Incompetence is on full display with the acronym agencies....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Stop targeting the President and look at San Diego UCSD and what just happened with the CDC...!
> Incompetence is on full display with the acronym agencies....*


Yeah, t cut funds to the CDC . . . as it uses something he knows nothing about, and hates, science.


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, t cut funds to the CDC . . . as it uses something he knows nothing about, and hates, science.



*He most likely cut MASSIVE wasteful spending.....The core objective of the CDC 
is still there......besides, the release of the patient was due to idiocy not funding cuts.

When this hits the homeless population.....Watch Out !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *He most likely cut MASSIVE wasteful spending.....The core objective of the CDC
> is still there......besides, the release of the patient was due to idiocy not funding cuts.
> 
> When this hits the homeless population.....Watch Out !*


The homeless? They don't get out much.


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The homeless? They don't get out much.



*They are out and about....The perfect carriers.....






Los Angeles above....







Venice above...........*





















*Yep....Good ol San Diego..............Spread that Filth.*
*
Nah.....nCoV 2019 won't spread thru their ranks very fast. 
Like a wildfire !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)

*Uh oh ...........China GDP is off the cliff....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *They are out and about....The perfect carriers.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the economy is actually all that great why aren't these people being helped?


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If the economy is actually all that great why aren't these people being helped?



*Helped as in how......???*
*
Throw more money at them...
Build dwellings for free for them.....
Cloth them for free.....
Feed them for free....*
*Drug and Psychiatric help for free.....

Where does it stop.....?*
*
Money doesn't fall off of trees.
And the Liberal cesspool environment created by Democrats in*
*California is ripe for nCoV 2019 or COVID 19....

Trump has ABSOLUTELY nothing to do with the filthy living
conditions YOU LIBERALS ENDORSE AND PROPAGATE
IN THIS STATE.... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Helped as in how......???*
> *
> Throw more money at them...
> Build dwellings for free for them.....
> ...


I dunno, according to you people this the best economy in 50 years. Seems we also have a record amount of homeless and people who work full time who need assistance?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

Next . . . 

From Discover on Google


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I dunno, according to you people this the best economy in 50 years. Seems we also have a *record amount *of *homeless* *and people who work* full time *who need assistance?*


*Huh...?*


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Next . . .
> 
> From Discover on Google



*San Diego " Lab " and the first panel is Asian women.......subject matter is COVID-19/nCoV 2019.

You projecting something....*


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *San Diego " Lab " and the first panel is Asian women.......subject matter is COVID-19/nCoV 2019.
> 
> You projecting something....*


"Asian women"?  I must assume that you didn't watch the video.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

espola said:


> "Asian women"?  I must assume that you didn't watch the video.


*Oh ...I watched to complete video. Thus my comment in the other thread.
The opening frame is " Asian Women " testing samples.
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh ...I watched to complete video. Thus my comment in the other thread.
> The opening frame is " Asian Women " testing samples.*


I thought you would be relieved and elated? But no, you just want something to be upset about . . . and what do appearances have to do with anything?


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought you would be relieved and elated? But no, you just want something to be upset about . . . and what do appearances have to do with anything?


*My comment was an identifier.
You made it about " appearances "....
You worked in narrow hallways didn't you.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *My comment was an identifier.
> You made it about " appearances "....
> You worked in narrow hallways didn't you.....*


Your white nationalist cloaking aside . . .


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your white nationalist cloaking aside . . .


*Am I " White ".....hmmmm*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *My comment was an identifier.
> You made it about " appearances "....
> You worked in narrow hallways didn't you.....*


Your white nationalist cloaking aside . . .





nononono said:


> *Am I " White ".....hmmmm*


Not the point. You have been conditioned.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh ...I watched to complete video. Thus my comment in the other thread.
> The opening frame is " Asian Women " testing samples.*


The video starts with what looks like a Blond American woman, possibly Nordic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2020)

espola said:


> The video starts with what looks like a Blond American woman, possibly Nordic.


I think they are all Americans. They live and work here, how else could you tell?


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2020)

espola said:


> The video starts with what looks like a Blond American woman, possibly Nordic.


*What's on the frame on YOUR post.....Two Asian Women testing samples in white smocks and blue 
medical gloves in a lab both facing to the right......Fuck You you piece of shit.
You are what's wrong with this country.....pussy ass PC asswipe.*


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What's on the frame on YOUR post.....Two Asian Women testing samples in white smocks and blue
> medical gloves in a lab both facing to the right......Fuck You you piece of shit.
> You are what's wrong with this country.....pussy ass PC asswipe.*


How do you know they are Asian?


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2020)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmm.............Spola Ebola and Husky Rat Poo want suppress the TRUTH *
*about this deadly Virus.........
Why o Why would " They " want to do such a thing......
I'll tell you why....they are NOT for the betterment of AMERICA....
They along with ALL the other LIberal posters want to see this Great Shining Example of FREEDOM
collapsed.....There's absolutely NO other excuse anymore.
Donald J. Trump has reversed the course of this country and the Liberal Cabal cannot stand
that he did it in three short years.....

China has financially collapsed....
And as Rahm Emanuel stated in the Golden Child's first months...
" Never let a good crisis go to waste "
We have witnessed the TRUE face of the Democratic Party....
Yes we have ....and they are one EVIL ROTTEN group of
humans who will do ANYTHING to retain their power to further
their criminal financial programs.....*
*It's right there in AMERICA'S face now ....No hiding it.*






*Hubei Doctors Warn Of Even-Deadlier Coronavirus Reinfection Causing Sudden Heart Attacks *



                by Tyler Durden     

                Sat, 02/15/2020 - 14:20





Doctors working on the front lines of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) outbreak have told the Taiwan Times  that *it's possible to become reinfected by the virus, *leading to death from sudden heart failure in some cases.

"*It’s highly possible to get infected a second time.* A few people recovered from the first time by their own immune system, but the meds they use are damaging their heart tissue, and *when they get it the second time, the antibody doesn’t help but makes it worse, and they die a sudden death from heart failure*," reads a message forwarded to Taiwan News from a relative of one of the doctors living in the United Kingdom.


> The source also said *the virus has “outsmarted all of us,”* as it can hide symptoms for up to 24 days. This assertion has been made independently elsewhere, with Chinese pulmonologist Zhong Nanshan saying the average incubation period is three days, but it can take as little as one day and up to 24 days to develop symptoms.
> 
> Also, the source said that false negative tests for the virus are fairly common. “*It can fool the test kit – there were cases that they found, the CT scan shows both lungs are fully infected but the test came back negative four times. The fifth test came back positive*.” - Taiwan Times



Notably, one of the ways coronaviruses cripple the immune system is via an HIV-like attachment to white blood cells, which triggers a 'cytokine storm' - a term popularized during the avian H5N1 influenza outbreak - in which an uncontrolled release of inflammatory 'cytokines' target various organs, often leading to failure and in many cases death.


> The cytokine storm is best exemplified by *severe lung infections*, in which local inflammation spills over into the systemic circulation, producing systemic sepsis, as defined by persistent hypotension, hyper- or hypothermia, leukocytosis or leukopenia, and often thrombocytopenia.
> ...
> In addition to lung infections, the cytokine storm is a consequence of *severe infections in the gastrointestinal tract, urinary tract, central nervous system, skin, joint spaces, and other sites*. (_Tisoncik, et. al,into the Eye of The Cytokine Storm )(2012)_


According to the 2012 study, "*Cytokine storms* are associated with a wide variety of infectious and noninfectious diseases *and have even been the unfortunate consequence of attempts at therapeutic intervention*."
*How do coronaviruses enter the body?*
With SARS (sudden acute respiratory syndrome), another coronavirus, researchers discovered that *one of the ways* *the disease attaches itself is through an enzyme known as ACE2, a 'functional receptor' produced in several organs* (oral and nasal mucosa, nasopharynx, lung, stomach, small intestine, colon, skin, lymph nodes, thymus, bone marrow, spleen, liver, kidney, and brain).
ACE2 is also "abundantly present in humans in the epithelia of the lung and small intestine, which might provide possible routes of entry for the SARS-CoV," while it was also observed *"in arterial and venous endothelial cells and arterial smooth muscle cells*" - which would include *the heart*.

This has led some to speculate that Asians, who have higher concentrations of ACE2 (per the 1000 genome project) may be affected to a greater degree than those of European ancestry, who produce the least of it - and have largely been the asymptomatic " super spreaders " such as Diamond Princess coronavirus victim Rebecca Frasure.



And so while more research on COVID-19 is urgently needed - we know that coronavirus can target ACE2 receptors, which are found in the cardiovascuar system. And we have seen evidence of both sudden collapses and neurological damage from footage pouring out of Wuhan, China.
If the virus *can reinfect patients and cause cytokine storms and sudden death - possibly exacerbated by therapeutic intervention* - treating the coronavirus which CDC director Dr. Robert Redfield says will become widespread throughout the United States 'this year or next,' it is vitally important to understand exactly how COVID-19 works, and how to treat it. That would require *cooperation from China and a CDC team* on the ground in the epicenter. For some unknown reason, however, China still refuses to grant US scientists access to ground zero.


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2020)

espola said:


> How do you know they are Asian?


*HOW DO YOU KNOW THEY ARE NOT........*

*COME ON SPOLA EBOLA, LET'S SEE YOUR RATIONAL...!

YOU GOT SOMETHING AGAINST IDENTIFYING ASIAN WOMEN...!*


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *HOW DO YOU KNOW THEY ARE NOT........
> 
> COME ON SPOLA EBOLA, LET'S SEE YOUR RATIONAL...!
> 
> YOU GOT SOMETHING AGAINST IDENTIFYING ASIAN WOMEN...!*


Coocoo.

But I repeat myself.


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.
> 
> But I repeat myself.



*You are a past/present smoker aren't you................
Might want to stop being such a stubborn dick and make sure you*
*keep your movements in public a clean flight to and from your 
domicile ......just a piece of advice Mr Spola. You may be a Royal dick, but I
wish you no harm and you should follow the procedures for Hyper Hygiene
while this pandemic is expanding into the USA proper..... *


----------



## nononono (Feb 18, 2020)

*CORVID-19





*


----------



## nononono (Feb 18, 2020)

*........................Boom*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2020)

nononono said:


> *........................Boom*


You seem to be enjoying this.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to be enjoying this.


*Making sure the TRUTH gets out anyway possible is satisfying...*
*What China is doing to THEIR citizens is NOT humane and 
there is nothing at all enjoyable about relaying the TRUTH about
suppression of facts that would have/will expose the CCP and 
the selfish acts to " Make " money...

As I've stated many many times before and once again.....
Pull your head out of the Donkey's ass and pay attention*
*to the TRUTH.....!*


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2020)

*.........................Boom Bang !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2020)

*Crematoriums...............40 more of them...!*


















*Mobile Units...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Crematoriums...............40 more of them...!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is for the Muslims they are holding in prison on false charges . . . maybe you trump people can get a good price on them when they are finished.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2020)

*5400 Californian's in quarantine as of 5:00 pm TODAY !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *5400 Californian's in quarantine as of 5:00 pm TODAY !*


Self quarantine.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is for the Muslims they are holding in prison on false charges . . . maybe you trump people can get a good price on them when they are finished.


From the standpoint of the Chinese government those are not false charges.  They see them as a genuine threat.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Self quarantine.



*So were the " Chinese " citizens initially.....let's see where YOU stand when this thing*
*escalates and the DEMOCRATS DEMAND very strict confinement in this DEMOCRAT*
*SUPER MAJORITY STATE..!

If you have read ANY of the information I've posted you should at least know that
patients who are cleared have a very high probability of reinfecting/spreading......
nCoV 2019/COVID-19 IS NOT a standard virus....It is a specifically developed Bio-weapon 
that either got loose or was released purposefully to achieve an agenda.....

If you don't like reading the TRUTH i post then do your own research and confirm that 
the Doctor who initially told the TRUTH about this " Virus " ( Weapon ) is now dead.
Gee, how convienient is that for the CCP.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2020)

*COVID-19 Pandemic*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *COVID-19 Pandemic*


And?


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


*I posted today's CDC update in a new thread.......Listen to it carefully .....*
*IT IS SPREADING............!

Southern California Soccer is a large group gathering, it's not if this is coming....it's when.
And it WILL affect the whole industry.....that's why I could foresee a heads up was/is needed..
Don't scoff, just listen to the updates and stay abreast of what is going to happen.....!

*


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2020)

曾錚 Jennifer Zeng

@jenniferatntd

Not good news. Cured patient of #COVID19 in #Sichuan province infected again.
 四川出現新冠肺炎「二次感染」患者 https://epochtimes.com/gb/20/2/21/n11884983.htm
 via 
@dajiyuan


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is for the Muslims they are holding in prison on false charges . . . maybe you trump people can get a good price on them when they are finished.


At least the goats will get a good nights rest.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I posted today's CDC update in a new thread.......Listen to it carefully .....*
> *IT IS SPREADING............!
> 
> Southern California Soccer is a large group gathering, it's not if this is coming....it's when.
> ...


There's basically 4 of us in here now, but thanks for the concern. God has a plan for us all.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's basically 4 of us in here now, but thanks for the concern. God has a plan for us all.


*One pebble in a lake sends a ripple to the other side.....Look for the TRUTH.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *One pebble in a lake sends a ripple to the other side.....Look for the TRUTH.*


Excellent work nonose, excellent!


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Excellent work nonose, excellent!


*Patronizing will get you no where.....just look for the TRUTH.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Patronizing will get you no where.....just look for the TRUTH.*


Look for the truth you say? I have found it, you are the fountain from which all that is true and real flows!


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look for the truth you say? I have found it, you are the fountain from which all that is true and real flows!


*You know what the TRUTH is, you just refuse to accept it....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You know what the TRUTH is, you just refuse to accept it....*


I will go with whatever you say is the truth . . . isn't that what you do?


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will go with whatever you say is the truth . . . isn't that what you do?


*No..........I just post the TRUTH and reply back to YOU Libs.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No..........I just post the TRUTH and reply back to YOU Libs.*


Libs? What libs? Espola is a traditional Republican (the kind that were common 3 or 4 years ago) and realist, and I am a pretty darn conservative centrist. Who else is in here?


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Libs? What libs? Espola is a traditional Republican (the kind that were common 3 or 4 years ago) and realist, and I am a pretty darn conservative centrist. Who else is in here?


3 or 4 years ago?  Maybe a little longer - where I grew up everyone was a Republican except a handful of Democrats in every town.  I was a Nixon supporter in 1968 but I was not registered anywhere (I lived in 4 different states that year).  By 1972 I was not.  

In the last election, I voted for Republican Faulconer for SD Mayor and Republican Mainschein for Assembly. Faulconer is termed out (I will probably vote for Democrat Gloria for SD Mayor if nothing disturbs that opinion by election day), and Mainschein has converted to Democrat (an intelligent thing to do in these times).

If I had still been living in Poway in 20118, I would not have voted for Republican Vaus (because of his fake cowboy bullshit and other personal reasons).  Now that Vaus is running for County Supervisor (Republican Diane Jacob is retiring), I also won't be able to not vote for him for that office, since we moved to about 100 yards outside that CS district.


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Libs? What libs? Espola is a traditional Republican (the kind that were common 3 or 4 years ago) and realist, and I am a pretty darn conservative centrist. Who else is in here?


*You can call him whatever you want....*
*
The TRUTH is in his posts...

He's a Democrat ( Liberal )...
*
*YOU are a Far left Progressive hiding behind ....whatever you can find.*

*KAG..!






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You can call him whatever you want....*
> 
> *The TRUTH is in his posts...
> 
> ...


Trump is a criminal and bad for America.


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is a criminal and bad for America.


*Criminals get charged with " Criminal " acts.
List the actual Crime(s) he's been charged with.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Criminals get charged with " Criminal " acts.
> List the actual Crime(s) he's been charged with.....*


Fraud, campaign finance violations, bribery, falsifying bank records, housing discrimination, to name a few.


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fraud,
> campaign finance violations,
> bribery,
> falsifying bank records,
> ...


*Really......*
*
Fraud - Where's the Criminal conviction for DJT.
campaign finance violations - Where's the Criminal conviction for DJT .
bribery - Where's the Criminal conviction for DJT.
falsifying bank records - Where's the Criminal conviction for DJT.
housing discrimination  - Where's the Criminal conviction for DJT.
*
*to name a few.....No, You are full of Poo.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2020)

*Husky Poo.....you ooooooze desperation.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2020)

*This whole COVID-19/nCoV 2019/Coronavirus whatever you want to call it is a pack of LIES.......*
*
Something about this China Crap is sooooo EVIL it's sickening....and then you have the Democrats
jumping up and down about the administration saying they didn't do enough.....Another Pack Of Bald Face LIES !!!!

How can a Weaponized Virus be so casually treated from early Nov 2019 til Feb 25 2020 and then the Democrats
start screaming. Case in point is what the CDC Director did Tues while the POTUS was on his final day in India
by painting the " Pelosi " Virus as a Pandemic and sending the markets into a selloff....What a C**t....*
*Yes she is Rod Rosenstiens sister....imagine that.*


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2020)

Larry Kudlow is a virus expert?  Who knew?


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Larry Kudlow is a virus expert?  Who knew?


*Spola Ebola is a Virus Expert ? No.....He's a LIAR/THIEF.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Larry Kudlow is a virus expert?  Who knew?


It's all that's left, idiots, wannbes and the big orange clown.


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's all that's left, idiots, wannbes and the big orange clown.



*You wallow in SHIT and FAILURE.......*
*
AMERICA wants the TRUTH and SUCCESS....!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You wallow in SHIT and FAILURE.......*
> 
> *AMERICA wants the TRUTH and SUCCESS....!!!*


You crack me up, so serious, such a loon.


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You crack me up, so serious, such a loon.


*Only ducks quack up....*
*You are a duck....*
*You are quacked up.....*


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2020)

In preparation for his new role as coronavirus response director, Pence demonstrated his ability to understand complicated technical issues --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2020)

espola said:


> In preparation for his new role as coronavirus response director, Pence demonstrated his ability to understand complicated technical issues --
> 
> View attachment 6518


As he then shakes everyone's hand.


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2020)

Doubts Cast Over Seriousness Of Coronavirus, After Only 97% Of Scientists Claim It Is Real
					

News you can believe in




					www.theshovel.com.au


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Doubts Cast Over Seriousness Of Coronavirus, After Only 97% Of Scientists Claim It Is Real
> 
> 
> News you can believe in
> ...



*Oh there's a problem alright.......*
*It's as obvious as the " intent " of your post.......
*
*You filthy LIAR...............*


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2020)

Trump administration budget cuts could become a major problem as coronavirus spreads
					

Several global health units of the U.S. government have faced budget crises—or shut down completely.




					fortune.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2020)

*Hey Mr Magoo, the administration is allocating the funds " Needed " to attack this *
*toxic Virus created in Wuhan, China's BSL-4 Bio-Weapons Lab....

No any extra WILL NOT be used to pay down the looming problem with the *
*California State/Local Employees Pension Plans that are also " Toxic "...*


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2020)

Ivanka has found a purpose for her fashion-filled life - working on a cure for coronavirus --


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2020)

espola said:


>



*You may get a " Little " laugh out of a serious situation.....but I DO NOT*
*believe that is your motive.....
You Know how serious this is, yet you just cannot stand the fact that *
*the TRUTH is always in the way of your CRIMINAL Party's EVIL ways.*


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2020)

Has it gone down to zero yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Has it gone down to zero yet?


How many people die from the flu each year?


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many people die from the flu each year?


*Do some research and let the forum know.....*

*Meanwhile head on down to Horton Plaza and shake some hands........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Do some research and let the forum know.....
> 
> Meanwhile head on down to Horton Plaza and shake some hands........*


I'm in cabo.


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm in cabo.


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2020)

__





						US Government to help Baja California Sur with Coronavirus - The Mazatlan Post
					

Given the uncontrolled expansion of the Coronavirus CoVID-19 epidemic in several countries around the world, the U.S. government will support Baja California Sur with medical personnel and the latest technology to establish early detection sites for possible infections with this disease...



					themazatlanpost.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2020)

Nine hours with a fever, that's it?









						Anderson Cooper speaks to a man with coronavirus - CNN Video
					

CNN's Anderson Cooper and Dr. Sanjay Gupta speak with a man that tested positive for the novel coronavirus about his symptoms during a CNN townhall.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nine hours with a fever, that's it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Man o man are you dense.....That two hour CNN crapfest last night was PURE Propaganda....*
*
Tell me if this is linked....
You " claim " to have family in Japan....call and find out the contents of the black droplets in the Japan 
region of Saitama Prefecture west of Tokyo.....

Wouldn't it be a shocker if the contents of the Black Rain droplets are incinerated organic matter....

Is this below:







From the CCP operating these 24/7 for the last 30-45 days in Wuhan & surrounding cities......*






*Which creates this....and YES the so-called debunked images are fact.





*


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2020)

Message from Medicare today --

Your Medicare Part B (Medical Insurance) covers a test to see if you have Coronavirus. This test is covered when your doctor or a health care provider orders it, if you get the test on or after February 4, 2020. You usually pay nothing for Medicare-covered clinical diagnostic laboratory tests.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2020)

espola said:


>



*Gov Gavin Gruesome needs step down immediately.......*
*He knew what was transpiring at Travis Air force base with the 
returnees from the Wuhan area and yet let the " Toxic " humans 
land at Travis, then they got shipped down to San Diego and across
the USA......What a piece of human garbage...

Now you can add three more to the Cruise ship total with the landing of those *
*brave souls......*

*When the TRUTH comes out about this VIRUS some heads are gunna roll....!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *President Donald J Trump needs to step down immediately.......*
> *He knew what was transpiring at Travis Air force base with the
> returnees from the Wuhan area and yet let the " Toxic " humans
> land at Travis, then they got shipped down to San Diego and across
> ...


Fixed it.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fixed it.


*Trump was not in on the CDC decision making early on was he....And you know it.
The head of the CDC and the State dept goons authorized the loading of INFECTED
individuals onto those flights.....The President was adamantly against what had
already transpired and pissed off to no end that they flew infected individuals 
into Travis Air Force Base ......Look it up meathead.....

You can lie to yourself, but you cannot hide the TRUTH !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2020)

Trumps a fool and you know it or you would believe him and obviously you don't.


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trumps a fool and you know it or you would believe him and obviously you don't.


*3:06 AM......What a duck.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *3:06 AM......What a duck.*


Now what time is it?


----------



## messy (Mar 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Trump was not in on the CDC decision making early on was he....And you know it.
> The head of the CDC and the State dept goons authorized the loading of INFECTED
> individuals onto those flights.....The President was adamantly against what had
> already transpired and pissed off to no end that they flew infected individuals
> ...


"Well I think the 3.4% is really a false number," the president said. "Now, this is just my hunch, and, but based on a lot of conversations with a lot of people that do this — because a lot of people will have this and it's very mild."


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2020)

messy said:


> "Well I think the 3.4% is really a false number," the president said. "Now, this is just my hunch, and, but based on a lot of conversations with a lot of people that do this — because a lot of people will have this and it's very mild."


The voices in his head are getting louder.


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2020)

Dr. Ben Carson, the only actual MD in t's Cabinet, says they have a plan to deal with incidents such as the cruise ship docking today in Oakland with infected patients onboard, but he's not going to say what it is.  He forgot the "neener-neener-neener" part.

Some Presidents have had what were called Kitchen Cabinets.  T has a Kindergarten Cabinet.


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Larry Kudlow is a virus expert?  Who knew?


It seems that Larry's role is not medical, but organizational - that is to say: keeping people's public appearances consistent with the official propaganda.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now what time is it?


*Time for YOU to grow up and face the facts about the Criminal Party YOU support.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2020)

messy said:


> "Well I think the 3.4% is really a false number," the president said. "Now, this is just my hunch, and, but based on a lot of conversations with a lot of people that do this — because a lot of people will have this and it's very mild."


*Mild or not ......the current administration is doing a lot better job than the previous one by a long shot.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2020)

espola said:


> The voices in his head are getting louder.





espola said:


> Dr. Ben Carson, the only actual MD in t's Cabinet, says they have a plan to deal with incidents such as the cruise ship docking today in Oakland with infected patients onboard, but he's not going to say what it is.  He forgot the "neener-neener-neener" part.
> 
> Some Presidents have had what were called Kitchen Cabinets.  T has a Kindergarten Cabinet.





espola said:


> It seems that Larry's role is not medical, but organizational - that is to say: keeping people's public appearances consistent with the official propaganda.


*Is seems your role at this point in YOUR life is to undermine any and all accomplishments*
*made by this current administration.....

Your actions on this forum explain a whole hell of a lot about how you've handled 
your life previously .....just your denial about associations you kept with Filthy Filner*
*says a lot.....*


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2020)

So when Matt Gaetz, currently under self-imposed quarantine because of close contact with a confirmed COVID-19 patient, rides with t in the Beast limo and AF-1, shouldn't the SS agents who are sworn to take a bullet to protect the President be jumping in with rolls of plastic wrap to seal off the potential exposure?


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2020)

espola said:


> So when Matt Gaetz, currently under self-imposed quarantine because of close contact with a confirmed COVID-19 patient, rides with t in the Beast limo and AF-1, shouldn't the SS agents who are sworn to take a bullet to protect the President be jumping in with rolls of plastic wrap to seal off the potential exposure?


*Just who is the " Confirmed " COVID-19/nCoV2019/Coronavirus patient.....????*


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2020)

Useful tool -- https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Just who is the " Confirmed " COVID-19/nCoV2019/Coronavirus patient.....????*


The person that shook hands with Ted Cruz, and a few other senators . . . was that person a "leftist plant" nono? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The person that shook hands with Ted Cruz, and a few other senators . . . was that person a "leftist plant" nono? Enquiring minds want to know!


*You tell me...........that would be " Filthy ".*


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2020)

*It seems over in the SoCalScene Threads more rational minds exist.....*
*
Joe Rogan interviews a Professor who's stating the TRUTH nobody 
wanted to hear up until now.....
*
*All I can say is " It's been stated before " and nobody listened.....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *It seems over in the SoCalScene Threads more rational minds exist.....*
> 
> *Joe Rogan interviews a Professor who's stating the TRUTH nobody
> wanted to hear up until now.....*
> ...


The only one being irrational in here is you.


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only one being irrational in here is you.


Even the anti-science posters usually found around here are staying silent on this one.


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only one being irrational in here is you.


*Yeah...oh my....*

Irrational:

_adjective_
adjective: *irrational*

1.
not logical or reasonable. *<-*
"irrational feelings of hostility"


*(Just trying to lead you down a path towards accepting the TRUTH. )*
*You really persist in representing the Democrat logo without light.....*


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Yeah...oh my....*
> 
> Irrational:
> 
> ...


Hey Nutso; what did you think of Trump's speech? Reassuring? It was perfect, like the tests and the transcipts of the phone call.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2020)

Are we down to zero yet?


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Nutso; what did you think of Trump's speech? Reassuring? It was perfect, like the tests and the transcipts of the phone call.



*You seem a little tense this am.......

Think about where this " Bio-weapon " originated and what the intended 
downstream consequences where....and what the target market was.

When YOU can accept the TRUTH, you will release that tension.
You know what the motive was/is and the Trillions of dollars at stake
when he called out the global corruption that was based on OUR
hard earned tax dollars. 
Look at what congress is doing this am....padding their bills with more
pork in the midst of a crisis.....It's a filthy Cabal and I have been pointing
it out for quite a long time. American Citizens who pay attention know 
what the filthy thugs have done and are doing.....

They didn't get him with any of their contrived Lies/Devices ...so they
had to go for the throat of America's economy...and it looks like they
succeeded in creating chaos.....the masks are off and we the citizens
America can clearly see who all the operators are...

AMERICA WILL SURVIVE !*
*AMERICA WILL SUCCEED !





*


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You seem a little tense this am.......
> 
> Think about where this " Bio-weapon " originated and what the intended
> downstream consequences where....and what the target market was.
> ...


What I find especially interesting is that the Russians are so immersed here that they even have someone like you trolling a soccer blog!


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2020)

messy said:


> What I find especially interesting is that the Russians are so immersed
> here that they even have someone like you trolling a soccer blog!


*The Russians......Really....*
*
I knew by your posts you lacked critical thinking skills, but*
*you just dropped yourself to a new low....I'm almost shocked.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The Russians......Really....*
> 
> *I knew by your posts you lacked critical thinking skills, but*
> *you just dropped yourself to a new low....I'm almost shocked.*


You are constantly shocked/scared . . . even women with small children scare you.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are constantly shocked/scared . . . even women with small children scare you.



*You have nooooo idea how ridiculous your shivering post is.....*
*I know how YOU think and the above statement is indicative*
*of your inner workings....care to continue...  *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2020)

messy said:


> What I find especially interesting is that the Russians are so immersed here that they even have someone like you trolling a soccer blog!


You still working for Hillary?


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You still working for Hillary?


Nobody is.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Nobody is.



*Hello Mr " Nobody " ......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2020)

40,000,000 people in California... 198 confirmed cases of corona virus
10,000,000 people in LA County...32 confirmed cases of corona virus
4 deaths attributed to the corona virus...


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> 40,000,000 people in California... 198 confirmed cases of corona virus
> 10,000,000 people in LA County...32 confirmed cases of corona virus
> 4 deaths attributed to the corona virus...


Would you like a moment to organize your thoughts?


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2020)

espola said:


> Would you like a moment to organize your thoughts?



*Did you quit smoking......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)

How incompetent is this admin that directly after a written speech read from a teleprompter is delivered in an emotionless monotone way that the aides have to scramble out and attempt to clarify what was just said?
No coordination, with any of those directly involved here and abroad? Chaos in airports and the world financial markets. This is the worst admin EVER.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How incompetent is this admin that directly after a written speech read from a teleprompter is delivered in an emotionless monotone way that the aides have to scramble out and attempt to clarify what was just said?
> No coordination, with any of those directly involved here and abroad? Chaos in airports and the world financial markets. This is the worst admin EVER.


The speech was prepared in advance by his closest advisors, and they still got it wrong.


----------



## Imtired (Mar 12, 2020)

espola said:


> The speech was prepared in advance by his closest advisors, and they still got it wrong.


I read Steven Miller, Ivanka, and Jarad were closely involved.  Stephen Miller apparently wrote the speech.  What could possibly go wrong?  Dumb, dumber, and vapid.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I read Steven Miller, Ivanka, and Jarad were closely involved.  Stephen Miller apparently wrote the speech.  What could possibly go wrong?  Dumb, dumber, and vapid.


I first wrote "carefully prepared" but I realized that could not have been true so I edited out the adverb.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> 40,000,000 people in California... 198 confirmed cases of corona virus
> 10,000,000 people in LA County...32 confirmed cases of corona virus
> 4 deaths attributed to the corona virus...


Update from the New York Times:
State ...                      Cases....         Deaths
California...                 252 ....                4  

As of January 31st the flu has killed over 211 in California...


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Update from the New York Times:
> State ...                      Cases....         Deaths
> California...                 252 ....                4
> 
> As of January 31st the flu has killed over 211 in California...


Are we down to zero yet?


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Are we down to zero yet?


*Here's a suggestion:*
*
How about do some research and find out the TRUE source of the COVID-19 virus.
How about do some research and find out WHY the Democrats ( only The Democrats )
are pushing the President to invoke the " Stafford Act " and declare a National Emergency....
Something is very fishy with this absolute craziness/panic they are instilling in the public
THRU the Main Stream Media.....
It's absolutely wrong, and when this is all over the TRUTH will come out about WHY this was
done.....

Instead of being a 24/7 basher of the POTUS, maybe find out why the Global Market Place
is so afraid of Our Presidents actions.....

I have a feeling YOU know deep down inside, but you've drank the Democrats Koolaid
for so long you need to detox and become rational again.....

Give it a shot and do some REAL research.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Are we down to zero yet?


Zero indeed...


The CDC predicts that at least 12,000 Americans will die from the *flu* in any given *year*. As many as* 61,000 people died in the 2017-2018* *flu season*, and 45 million were infected. Feb 7, 2020


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

*6 days ago it was ok to run 25,000 Humans and assemble 100,000 plus spectators*
* thru " COVID-19 " free communities ....
Today LA's Mayor is shutting down the LAUSD because of COVID-19....
What changed....Federal Assistance Dollars..That's what !!!!
The Democrats want to tank the National economy, but not their*
*special pet projects..... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Zero indeed...
> 
> 
> The CDC predicts that at least 12,000 Americans will die from the *flu* in any given *year*. As many as* 61,000 people died in the 2017-2018* *flu season*, and 45 million were infected. Feb 7, 2020


trump said we would be down to zero by now, before he scared the financial markets into folding up their tents.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Zero indeed...
> 
> 
> The CDC predicts that at least 12,000 Americans will die from the *flu* in any given *year*. As many as* 61,000 people died in the 2017-2018* *flu season*, and 45 million were infected. Feb 7, 2020


Are we down to zero yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Are we down to zero yet?


He certainly lives in an alternative universe.


----------



## Fact (Mar 13, 2020)

I would like to know why Grusome has made exemptions for Indian Casinos, card rooms and Disneyland(although Disney decides to close on their own) to stay open?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2020)

Fact said:


> I would like to know why Grusome has made exemptions for Indian Casinos, card rooms and Disneyland(although Disney decides to close on their own) to stay open?  Any thoughts?


Casinos are on Native American soil, thus in a sovereign nation.


----------



## Fact (Mar 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Casinos are on Native American soil, thus in a sovereign nation.


And what about card rooms and Disneyland, although Disney took it upon itself to close?

Then how about people leaving reservations be subject to extra screening just like people from Europe?  The air in casinos is awful, people are in close contact and exchanging cards and chips, a perfect breeding ground!


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Casinos are on Native American soil, thus in a sovereign nation.


*They are governed by the State of California....*
*
And you are complicit with the actions of Gov Gavin Gruesome enabling those " Casino's "
to become super spreaders of a virus that was targeted on the Worlds Economy...
Thus YOU are complicit with the Deaths of every single Human that succumbed to COVID-19....
COVID-19 an engineered Bio-weapon by the CCP/released by the CCP/allowed to spread*
*thru deliberate actions of the CCP. *


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2020)

Fact said:


> And what about card rooms and Disneyland, although Disney took it upon itself to close?
> 
> Then how about people leaving reservations be subject to extra screening just like people from Europe?  The air in casinos is awful, people are in close contact and exchanging cards and chips, a perfect breeding ground!


I'll tell you what is stupid, people crowding together, some with infants and some elderly, to buy toilet paper, water and antiseptic wipes . . . while the infants touch and chew on everything.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'll tell you what is stupid, people crowding together, some with infants and some elderly, to buy toilet paper, water and antiseptic wipes . . . while the infants touch and chew on everything.


*That's the downstream affect of Democrats dumbing down a society so as to *
*believe the Crap they've spewed over the last 50 + years or so....

On a side note:

Why didn't you buy those items months ago....you didn't get the " inside "
memo to stock up before the Filthy Democrats implemented another
take down attempt...Poor Poor Huskey Poo doesn't have the inside track *
*anymore....Search for the TRUTH and let the vile weight fall off. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That's the downstream affect of Democrats dumbing down a society so as to *
> *believe the Crap they've spewed over the last 50 + years or so....
> 
> On a side note:
> ...


Do you believe trump?


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you believe trump?



*Do you believe in the TRUTH....?*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 14, 2020)

You can’t handle the truth.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You can’t handle the truth.View attachment 6659


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 14, 2020)

For those asking .... Yes, there is a solution to the whole 4nos situation.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2020)

*New York is using:*
*
New York SARS-CoV-2 Real-time RT-PCR DiagnosticPanel*
*.




			https://www.fda.gov/media/135662/download
		


Is this test producing false positives.....??????
*


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2020)

“I don’t take responsibility at all.  We’re doing a great job.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Casinos are on Native American soil, thus in a sovereign nation.


You’re a dumb ass.


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2020)

"It's going to disappear. One day it's like a miracle, it will disappear," Trump told attendees at an African American History Month reception in the White House Cabinet Room. The World Health Organization says the virus has "pandemic potential" and medical experts have warned it will spread in the US.
The President added that "from our shores, you know, it could get worse before it gets better. Could maybe go away. We'll see what happens. Nobody really knows."


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2020)

*Funny how this forum was down to " Two " posters a few days ago.
And now the TRUTH is coming out and so too are the Democratic Trolls.....*


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2020)

Another good website tracking the virus --









						Coronavirus Dashboard
					

Live coronavirus dashboard tracker. See data, maps, social media trends, and learn about prevention measures.




					ncov2019.live


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2020)

During a Sunday press conference that was called to address the ongoing coronavirus crisis, Donald Trump said that the government has "tremendous control" over the situation


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2020)

messy said:


> During a Sunday press conference that was called to address the ongoing coronavirus crisis, Donald Trump said that the government has "tremendous control" over the situation


If he had used one of his other favorite words (unbelievable) I would have believed him.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2020)

espola said:


> If he had used one of his other favorite words (unbelievable) I would have believed him.


*You're over 65, Gov Gavin Gruesome says stay at home and stop interacting
with the public.....NO INTERNET FOR YOU...!!






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You're over 65, Gov Gavin Gruesome says stay at home and stop interacting
> with the public.....NO INTERNET FOR YOU...!!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you poor baby, seems E's commonsense approach that points out inconvenient facts cramps your style.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor baby, seems E's commonsense approach that points out inconvenient facts cramps your style.


*A LIAR isn't much of a source for " Commonsense "....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *A LIAR isn't much of a source for " Commonsense "....*


As has been asked for years now, show us all a lie of E's, just 1, you never have.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As has been asked for years now, show us all a lie of E's, just 1, you never have.



*I pointed out his so many times it's pathetic.....

Show us where he was correct in just the above post of his.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I pointed out his so many times it's pathetic.....
> 
> Show us where he was correct in just the above post of his.....*


Never have you shown one.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As has been asked for years now, show us all a lie of E's, just 1, you never have.


I confess to making some unintentional mistakes, but he missed them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2020)

espola said:


> I confess to making some unintentional mistakes, but he missed them.


Kinda like their criticism of Obama, there was real things to complain about but they instead preferred Looney tunes.


----------



## nononono (Mar 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda like their criticism of Obama, there was real things to complain about but they instead preferred Looney tunes.


*H1N1 was much WORSE and he did NOTHING until death rate was much higher and 
even then he didn't destroy HIS FAKE economy.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *H1N1 was much WORSE and he did NOTHING until death rate was much higher and
> even then he didn't destroy HIS FAKE economy.....!*











						FACT CHECK: Trump's Accusations About The Obama Administration And Swine Flu
					

In a series of tweets, President Trump faulted former President Barack Obama's response to the H1N1 pandemic 11 years ago as his own administration faces scrutiny for its handling of the coronavirus.




					www.npr.org


----------



## nononono (Mar 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> FACT CHECK: Trump's Accusations About The Obama Administration And Swine Flu
> 
> 
> In a series of tweets, President Trump faulted former President Barack Obama's response to the H1N1 pandemic 11 years ago as his own administration faces scrutiny for its handling of the coronavirus.
> ...


*Your article you posted is:*
*A. Ambiguous as all Hell.
B. From March 13,2020.*
*C. The REAL facts have been out for quite some time.*



			https://pdxscholar.library.pdx.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1011&context=is_fac


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your article you posted is:*
> *A. Ambiguous as all Hell.
> B. From March 13,2020.*
> *C. The REAL facts have been out for quite some time.*
> ...


I know that when you type things like "real" and "truth" it's always quite the opposite. "Real" in this case refers to the pack of lies you've been fed, for quite some time.


----------



## nononono (Mar 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know that when you type things like "real" and "truth" it's always quite the opposite. "Real" in this case refers to the pack of lies you've been fed, for quite some time.



*You can post responses all day long....and I'll counter with the TRUTH.

You're fighting a losing battle, and quite honestly I'm embarrassed for how
badly I kick your ass each time with the TRUTH...

You're 0- 6 or 7 ...what ever the fuck it is...but you and your Party are getting their
clock cleaned...your ONLY cover is the MSM....

That's right...when REAL reporters like Trish Reagan report the TRUTH...your 
pussy ass Liberal/Progressive cucks like the Murdoch Bros fire the messenger.

FOX is going down the shit hole just like CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, NPR....It's 
sad that what I'm stating is TRUE...But the Liberal Media is passing off LIE after
LIE to the public and they get exposed each and every time.....*

*THIS IS THE START OF THE CIVIL WAR AND YOU AND YOUR DEMOCRATIC*
* PARTICIPANTS ARE THE TARGETS BECAUSE OF WHAT YOU'VE ATTEMPTED 
TO DO TO THIS GREAT COUNTRY........!!!!!!

YOU CAN POST ALL DAY EVERY DAY LIES AND DECEPTION, BUT THE TRUTH
WILL ALWAYS GET OUT.......YOU TURDS STARTED THIS.....MAYBE YOU *
*SHOULD REALIZE THE DAMAGE YOU ARE DOING TO THIS GREAT COUNTRY
AND TAKE AN ABOUT FACE AND STOP HERE AND **NOW !*


----------

